

How Do You Regulate 3D-Printed Guns? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/05/how-do-you-regulate-3d-printed-guns/

======
ctdonath
Stop focusing on inanimate objects, and start paying attention to behavioral
consequences. Unenforceable prohibition does not proceed well.

